# HIGH 5 ZERO



## Derek Stubbs (Jul 10, 2017)

Hi,

I was wondering if these were any good.
Apparently, they have many electrolytes.

It states no cals , zero sugar.

I cant see any info on carbs though.

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/high5-zero-...tabs-20-tabs?sku=5360398814&source=igodigital

Any thoughts ?


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jul 10, 2017)

I use them every time I go for a ride to keep myself hydrated with less likelihood of cramping especially in warmer weather.  Yes, there's virtually no carbs (0.1g per tab) but they do contain sorbitol which can have a laxative effect .  They recommend no more than 3 tablets in 24 hours but I've never had any issues with one or two tablets in a 750ml water bottle.  You often find them on offer in various places but Wiggle do their own version which is slightly cheaper.  I also know people who make their own with no added sugar squash and a teaspoon of lo salt or you can buy electrolyte powder.


----------



## Derek Stubbs (Jul 10, 2017)

Thanks Matt, I might order a tube, even for just a drink when at home if I need some hydration.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Jul 11, 2017)

I use them a lot when cycling. I tend not to suffer from cramp much anyway so I don't know whether they would help in that respect. I tend to use the lemon ones as I like the taste. I sometimes use half a tab along with half a scoop of High 5 energy drink, I take two 75cl bottles if I'm going a long way. I find that I can use energy drinks without my BG levels going too high as long as I'm exercising hard. Remember that this won't be the case for everyone so you'll have to do your own trials and tests to see what works for you.


----------

